# Southern Shows?????



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

Are there any breeders meetings in the south of england? as in hampshire, surrey, wiltshire or dorset?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres a breeders meet in Portsmouth


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

OHhH is there where? when?


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

ratley said:


> Are there any breeders meetings in the south of england? as in hampshire, surrey, wiltshire or dorset?


pras will be holding a breeders meeting on 26th october this will open to all to attend


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Hope its a bit busier this year!!


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

djjohn said:


> pras will be holding a breeders meeting on 26th october this will open to all to attend


They had one last year didnt they? 
but something about not being able to allow the public in stopped me going, so can anyone go this year then?


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

ratley said:


> They had one last year didnt they?
> but something about not being able to allow the public in stopped me going, so can anyone go this year then?


yes its open to the public this year


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

hmm may be worth going this year then. i went 2 years back like midday and there were only about 20 stalls. i felt very sorry for the organisers. it seems that we have a major problem with shows in the south!


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

: victory: definetly going to go this year then :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

exoticsandtropics said:


> hmm may be worth going this year then. i went 2 years back like midday and there were only about 20 stalls. i felt very sorry for the organisers. it seems that we have a major problem with shows in the south!


well hopefully people in the south will be active in supporting the people that are organising the shows this year asa it must be heart breaking to go to loads of effort ( and expense ) and then not be supported by us. as stated I will be there along with as many other shows that I can manage to get to!


----------



## darad (Apr 24, 2008)

*reptile show*

hey guys can you tell me more about the show , like were is it im local to the area thanks 
lee


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

well it looks like we have untill october to find out all the details :lol2:


----------

